# Want to get free of those spider webs!!!



## pests (Jul 9, 2014)

Spider as you know go on making webs here and there. I have many of them in my house. Even if I clean the webs they are seen again in a day or two. My house looks shabby because of these webs. Dont know from where they come. Please help.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Even the tiniest spider makes me run for my life


----------

